# After hours and premarket trading?



## Batwanger (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi
Newbie here. I have a non margin cash ITrade account with Scotiabank. I've been trading off and on for a bit now but have a question about the pre and aftermarket hours trading. Am i able to participate in that? Are there any different fees or rules or what not involved?
Thanks


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

No. You and I cannot trade outside of the trading day.

You can place off hours trades but they will not be actioned until the next trading day.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

I think there is a way to do it though never looked into it as market is not liquid.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I’ve got the option to do it with my TD account, but it’s not standard. Not sure what I did to qualify, but it was an “added feature” a few years ago.


----------



## lucifer.stars (May 26, 2020)

I think that you need to upgrade your account. I am newbie too, but it works fine for me too. By the way, even though I don't have too much experience in that area, I have some pretty nice results. I always wanted to become a forex trader, and fortunately, Investous trading gave me this opportunity. Now I am making on it a lot of money, and I am thinking about becoming a full-time trader. This is the next step in my career, and I will do everything possible to succeed. I really love this job, this is what I always wanted!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Cant say I ever looked into it sorry...I’ve moved banks since then. It’s not required for my strategy so it had no appeal.


----------

